# Maçaneta de torneira



## moura

Olá a todos,

Talvez seja um preciosismo, mas julgo que o termo "knob" referente a torneira, deverá ter uma tradução.

Lembrei-me de maçaneta, mas só encontrei uma entrada na internet e as páginas de torneiras em português são muito sofisticadas e não vão a estes pormenores mais _básicos_.

É-vos familiar o termo?
No caso presente, convém mesmo referir a peça que gira e não o equipamento total (a torneira propriamente dita).

Obrigada


----------



## uchi.m

moura said:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Talvez seja um preciosismo, mas julgo que o termo "knob" referente a torneira, deverá ter uma tradução.
> 
> Lembrei-me de maçaneta, mas só encontrei uma entrada na internet e as páginas de torneiras em português são muito sofisticadas e não vão a estes pormenores mais _básicos_.
> 
> É-vos familiar o termo?
> No caso presente, convém mesmo referir a peça que gira e não o equipamento total (a torneira propriamente dita).
> 
> Obrigada


O termo técnico é manopla, mas provavelmente existe uma palavra mais popular (que não me lembro agora )!

Uchi.m


----------



## coolbrowne

Certo Uchi-san 


uchi.m said:


> O termo técnico é manopla...


Pode ser *manípulo* também



moura said:


> ...as páginas de torneiras em português são muito sofisticadas e não vão a estes pormenores mais _básicos.._.


Concordo . Par contornar este problema, eu procurei "consertar torneira" e "peças para torneiras" . Não quer experimentar "manopla de torneira" e "manípulo de torneira"?

Um abraço


----------



## Benvindo

Usa-se também o termo _volante_ para alguns tipos de "abridor" de torneira, especialmente os constituídos de uma peça circular ou cilíndrica.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal penso que 'manípulo' é o termo mais comum. 'Maçaneta', por outro lado, julgo que anda mais associada às portas.


----------



## moura

Obrigada a todos!

Também concordo que manípulo me soa muito melhor que maçaneta, que está muito associada a portas.

Problema resolvido


----------



## leolino

_Registro_ não funciona neste caso?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Certamente não é o caso, mas lembrei-me da palavra "bica". Acho que é um sinônimo popular para torneira...


----------



## moura

Sim, em Portugal o termo é comum. Existe até uma fonte (pelo menos uma) chamada Fonte das Bicas, em Borba, no Alentejo


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Certamente não é o caso, mas lembrei-me da palavra "bica". Acho que é um sinônimo popular para torneira...


 Oi Ricardo!
Penso em bica como aquelas torneiras naturais, sabe?
Quando colocam um caninho numa fonte natural de água.
E eu chamo o instrumento de abrir a torneira de torneira mesmo! Não sei um nome técnico.
Ah! O meu nome técnico para aquilo é quase o mesmo que o da _calha_ do carro.
_-Moço, preciso daquele negocinho que abre a torneira pois o meu quebrou!_


----------



## Carfer

moura said:


> Sim, em Portugal o termo é comum. Existe até uma fonte (pelo menos uma) chamada Fonte das Bicas, em Borba, no Alentejo


 
Concordo consigo, moura, é comum, mas no sentido que lhe atribui wamorzinho. As bicas (sejam elas em pedra ou o tal tubinho de metal de que fala wamorzinho) na maior parte das vezes nem sequer têm torneira. Em todo o caso, julgo que ninguém chama bica às torneiras domésticas ou industriais (com a possível excepção, lembrei-me agora de repente, mesmo antes de fechar o post, das torneiras das máquinas de café. Senão, por que razão chamamos nós aqui em Lisboa 'bica' ao café-expresso?)


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Se a fonte é natural, dificilmente colocariam uma torneira, pelo menos as que eu conheço, não tem!
E na máquina de café, eu não chamava de torneira, tinha um outro nome, mas eu não lembro, pois pelo menos a que eu usava quando trabalhava em hotel, era aquelas de barista, que tem uma espécie de cachimbo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

WAMORZINHO said:


> E eu chamo o instrumento de abrir a torneira de torneira mesmo! Não sei um nome técnico.



Acho que o Leonino já disse o termo técnico que estamos buscando: registro. Registro da torneira.


----------



## moura

Carfer said:


> Senão, por que razão chamamos nós aqui em Lisboa 'bica' ao café-expresso?)


 

Carfer, acabou de referir mais um dado curioso, e para mim novo. A origem do nome "bica" dos nossos cafés no café. Interessante!


----------



## Archimec

O termo para "bica", em inglês, parece-me ser "spout" (por onde sai o líquido).
"knob" pode ser "registo", ou "chave de torneira".


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Acho que o Leonino já disse o termo técnico que estamos buscando: registro. Registro da torneira.


 
Registro é um termo popular para _válvulas_, que, diferentemente de uma torneira, não tem bica.


----------



## coolbrowne

Tem toda a razão *Uchi*


uchi.m said:


> Registro é um termo popular para _válvulas_, que, diferentemente de uma torneira, não tem bica.


De fato, r_egistro_, _válvula_ e _bica_ são todos termos relacionados com água encanada mas nenhum deles corresponde a *knob*(_handle_) da pergunta original. Somente manopla ou manípulo. (Obrigado, *Uchi* e *Carfer *)

Fora da pergunta, não deixa de ter razão *Ricardo*:





Ricardo Tavares said:


> _Certamente não é o caso_, mas lembrei-me da palavra "bica". Acho que é um sinônimo popular para torneira...


Posso confirmar que _bica_ é muito usada (ou melhor, _usada direto_) na Bahia como sinônimo de torneira; provavelmente em outras plagas nordestinas. Mas há lugares, como observou *WAMORZINHO*, em que _bica_ se usa apenas para cano (às vezes, meia-cana) sem torneira. Mas o país é grande demais da conta, sô! 

Até mais ver...


----------

